# 28 Hours of driving



## gsppurist (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, Finally made it.  Drove from Columbus, GA to Iowa City, IA (15 Hours) for a chukar hunt yesterday morning then drove all night to Mott, ND for a pheasant hunt (13 hours) and got limit today after 6 hours of hunting.  The pics are from after the chukar hunt and will be hunting pheasant for the next 7 days.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 13, 2011)

And when you get home you are gonna sleep for a week!!  Nice pictures by the way... 

I know a female GSP who looks just like your male


----------



## Jim P (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow that looks like a bunch of hunting, you might have to hire someone to drive you and your pup home.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2011)

*Second day of hunting.*

8 People and we finally got our limit.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 14, 2011)

*Day 3 in North Dakota*

On the 3rd day of hunting, we had our limit in 3 hours for 16 people.  Even the blockers got their limit.


----------



## Setter Jax (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like a great trip.  I’ve been talking with a friend about trying to line up a trip like that for next season.  Thanks for sharing.

SJ


----------



## george hancox (Nov 15, 2011)

great hunt


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 15, 2011)

Day 4, Got limit by Noon.  Most of the 15 people got limits today with  3 Sharptail grouse also taken Despite 28 degree weather with sustained winds of 20 miles per hour.  Definitely harder hunting conditions today.


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 16, 2011)

Do the shorthairs have trouble in those temps?


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 16, 2011)

Good times! you on private or public?....I've either been to KS or SD for the last 3 years straight can't make it this year for family stuff but will be back next


----------



## cjones (Nov 16, 2011)

Great pics!  Sounds like a great trip.  Glad to see the bird numbers are starting to come back.  They were down quite a bit the last couple of years I lived in Iowa (ending 2009).


----------



## injun joe (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, there is nothing sweeter than the area around Mott for wild pheasants. That's some gorgeous country.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 16, 2011)

Supercracker said:


> Do the shorthairs have trouble in those temps?




The dogs have a hard time with shivering until they start running.  I felt my dog's ears every couple hours and they are always warm.  Because they are always running they do fine.  I have insulated cover for my dog kennel.

TG


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 16, 2011)

*Day 5*

Day 5 in North Dakota Pheasant hunting.  Limited by 0900.  Looking at some of the pics, the birds don't stand a chance.

The second pic if you look closely, the nose is bleeding from running head low in the grass.  He limps heavily each evening, I live on prescription strength Motrin.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 16, 2011)

Luke0927 said:


> Good times! you on private or public?....I've either been to KS or SD for the last 3 years straight can't make it this year for family stuff but will be back next




x2 this public or private?? looks like private because the farm houses in the back ground of a picture but you never know. this trip looks amazing!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 16, 2011)

We are on Private land primarily and the trespass fees are are about $100 to $150.  

Occasionally when we  want a day off of paying fees, we do PLOTS with mixed results.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. Got me thinking about a trip myself.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 17, 2011)

*Day 6*

Drilled them today.  Despite late start, everyone limited by 2:00 PM.  Some incredible shooting and hundreds of birds flying out of the field.  Group shot with the limit of birds.  :jump:


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 17, 2011)

Had to use duct tape for my dog's left rear foot.  He has been running on sore pads and a scuff on his pad for several days with a heavy limp until he gets warmed up.  Has lost probably 4 lbs despite heavy calorie ladden food.  He will need a couple of weeks to recover.  One more day of hunting.


----------



## george hancox (Nov 18, 2011)

great pics I'm enjoying the updates.Hope the pups paw gets better.Looks like some good eating when you get home.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 20, 2011)

Friday was a perfect morning, steady breeze, 38 degrees.  There was only 4 people left.  We all had dogs and one guy had 2.  All dogs ran.  We worked a quarter of CRP.  The first bird I shot was a wild flush and got him about 45 yards away with #5 shot.  The second rooster was scared up by my dog as he casted in from of me, did a good retrieve.  While working the CRP along the road, my dog was crossing and came to a dead stop pointing downwind into a thick grass patch.  It was a picturesque situation.  I rounded my dog, a large mature rooster flushed and he also succumbed to a #5 lead.  Buster did a great retrieve.  It was a perfect end to a great week.  8 days of hunting with the last day done by 9 am.  Went back to lodge, showered, loaded truck and headed home, me and my sore footed dog.  I arrived home last night at about 12 am.  I will load the pictures of the final day when I get them.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 22, 2011)

:swords:  Great day hunting.


----------



## Setter Jax (Nov 23, 2011)

Looked like a prefect hunting trip.  Sounds like the weather was pretty good the whole trip as well. I'm planning a trip out west for sure next year.

SJ


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 7, 2011)

We have already started to plan for next year.  With 2 dogs, may try for 2 weeks if the wife lets me!!!


----------



## ddb217 (Dec 12, 2011)

can you hunt from atv on most of the land


----------



## ddb217 (Dec 12, 2011)

gsppurist said:


> We are on Private land primarily and the trespass fees are are about $100 to $150.
> 
> Occasionally when we  want a day off of paying fees, we do PLOTTS with mixed results.



Is that fee per person and where were you


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 13, 2011)

ddb217 said:


> can you hunt from atv on most of the land



Don't need to but likely yes.  For those who couldn't do the walking they were blockers.  For the most part walkers always got more productive shooting.  Hard to hit a bird flying 50 miles per hour straight at you vs 50 mph away from you.  The trespass fees were per person.


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 17, 2011)

I finally put together some action footage of one of the last days of the hunt.  I limited early in the morning and let Buster help others get their limit of roosters.
:candle:
TG


----------



## gsppurist (Apr 29, 2012)

*I was daydreaming...*

I was going through some of my pics and found these photos taken of me while hunting in ND during Nov 2011.  We have already started planning for next year and I have a countdown app on my phone...193 days as of today.  

I figure since I can only do obedience training now til more birds to train with are found, will just go through old photos, look at guns and training stuff online.  

Since I got a GoPro camera, will be posting hunting videos this upcoming season.

TG


----------



## preston (Apr 30, 2012)

*great photos*

love that sea of gold...


----------

